# Why did this happen?(shipping)



## xakota (Apr 19, 2010)

I ordered 6 r4 cards on the 11th. On the 13th I received an email saying that it was shipped along with a tracking number for Hong Kong Registered.
Until today, inputting the tracking number on the website has only told me that there was nothing available. Today it's saying that my order shipped on the 17th. YESTERDAY. That's 6 days after I ordered. When i bought an AK2i from 0shippingzone, it arrived 7 days after it was shipped. Now, it's been practically that long before it was even shipped. Don't they use the same shipping service anyway? What's up?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 19, 2010)

They saw that you ordered 6 R4's.


----------



## Law (Apr 19, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> They saw that you ordered 6 R4's.



they were so shocked that they felt as though they had to sit down for a few minutes

then the minutes turned into hours, and the hours turned into days.

(he's probably planning on selling these to idiots for a huge profit though)


----------



## xakota (Apr 19, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I'm doing. Not exactly a "huge" profit though. Just 15 bucks each.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 19, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> And you're complaining... that you have to wait... to sell flashcarts and make money?
> Jesus... how would you ever handle a* job interview?*


That's why he's selling pieces of plastic


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 19, 2010)

*Let me explain*

ShopTemp _did_ ship your items when they said they would.

Now, before I go further, I'm guessing you used the HKP Registered mail option.

The first time that item gets 'logged' is when it leaves Hong Kong, when it boards that ship. It is NOT logged when it is posted, only when it actually leaves Hong Kong on a boat or plane. That's why it takes a few days to appear on the system.

It does actually say on the tracking page...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Destination - United Kingdom
> The item (RB33****519HK) *left Hong Kong for its destination* on 19-Mar-2010


----------



## xakota (Apr 19, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> xcdjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew i was going to get this shit...I'm 15, okay? I really don't have the time or resources to get a real job, and I want to save up some money to get my little brother an awesome birthday present.

Anyway, thanks Sinkhead. I guess I just got lucky with 0shippingzone.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 21, 2010)

xakota said:
			
		

> I knew i was going to get this shit...I'm 15, okay? I really don't have the time or resources to get a real job, and I want to save up some money to get my little brother an awesome birthday present.
> 
> Anyway, thanks Sinkhead. I guess I just got lucky with 0shippingzone.


Just ignore them, I found that worked better than the other methods.


----------



## kieran (Apr 22, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> They saw that you ordered 6 R4's.


I actually "lolled" at this post.


----------

